# Looking for AR-15, Closest specs to M16A2 Service Rifle.



## AVATAR_2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've been looking for a bare bones AR15 for a few weeks, and I wanted to try here. I need an AR15 that resembles an M16A2 service rifle, nothing fancy. My reason, if you need one is that... I am in the DEP (Delayed Enlistment Program) for the USMC, and I ship out to boot this August, I want to familiarize myself with the weapon, and get some practice in as well. If it is operable, or inoperable I will take it anyway. It will serve as a familiarization tool. I would like it to be in 5.56x45mm NATO "M855 Ball". My MOS is Infantry, I got my contract signed off for 03 a few months back, and I have until August to get to know the weapon. Anything to get ahead in boot camp, and help others out as well. I'm already good with a rifle, but anyone can say that, I've never fired a round out to 500yards.
Yet. 




Take care guys, and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Usmc*

As for the rifle, you will have plenty of time to "become familiar" with her during your stay. Take the time now to work on your PFT.

Lucky for you the depots recently got the M16A4 service rifle. It is extremely accurate, listen to your coach when you get to the range and you will be fine. Do as they say and utilize your snap in time, don't screw off no matter how dumb you think it is. Snapping in is where shooters make their money. 

You may be a "good" shooter now but forget everything you've learned and they will make you better. 

In case you were wondering what the view from 500Y looks like here it is:


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Advice has already been given....Between Boot Camp and SOI you will become very familiar with your rifle. 

Work on the PT!!!! 

BTW, USMC retired, and my youngest is at SOI currently.


----------



## AVATAR_2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes. I have been working on PT, and well. That's just about what I do. I work, and PT. Sometimes, days like today, I just wake up tired. 

thanks again, Yut Fisher, and BBob!


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Avatar 2010 you don't know tired yet. Like they said PT, PT, PT, and some more PT. The AR platform is not complicated and you will only be allowed to take it down so far anyway. Good luck to you. Remember, when it seems it can't get any better, hold your head up keep moving forward and from there it will get better and maybe even easier. '03' baby the rest is just support.
USMC E5/SGT 0341


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Yut Fisher is that Stone Bay?


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for your willingness to serve, YOU ARE APPRECIATED!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for serving.
was 0311 My 1st tour

Agree , work on your PT and things will go much easier.
even with no range time , you can get trigger time at home.
we set and practiced for hours at PI setting and holding on paint spots on 55 gal drums. you get use to the trigger and practice the very slow application of pressure until the weapon goes off without your knowledge. [ no flinch ]
That was the theory anyway. concentrate on your breathing .
You probably know all these things , but a reminder never hurts.

Good Luck.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Maizeandblue......That is actually the KD range at Quantico. I took the picture when guys from my platoon were doing a re-qual. You can see some coaches and shooters down around the 200 if you look closely.

I was fortunate enough to have one of the rifle team guys for my coach going through. 

The Marine Corps truly has some of the best fundamental marksmanship trainers in the world.

Hisname.....there are still a plethora of 55 gal drums used to "snap-in" just in case you were wondering.

Avatar_2010 ..... If you want to shoot and have some free time you might look into Project Appleseed. I'm not sure how good it is but the program is going on this weekend at ERML (Escambia River Muzzle Loaders) and you might get to shoot for free. Not sure about members in the Delayed Entry Program but it is worth you asking.


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

It's harder to be unschooled than it is to be uneducated. Several of us going through had a harder time with "basics" than the guys that had never handled a weapon. I grew up hunting and around firearms so I had no problem with shooting, but under stress you will revert to the _muscle memory_ effect. As a consequence, we didn't do things EXACTLY the way they wanted it. The guys that had never been taught anything had nothing BUT what the DI or CC showed them so that's what they fell back on.
You've already been told enough about the physical conditioning, stick to that. No matter how fit you think you are, you'll need more.


----------

